# Kapazitäten für Prozessautomation und Robotik



## PROJEKTSCHMIEDE (2 Februar 2008)

Als Projektpartner bieten wir folgende Dienstleistungen an:




Prozesssimulation von Produktionsanlagen und Maschinen

Erstellung von Simulationslayouts und Materialflussanalysen
Entwürfe von Roboterzellen
Machbarkeitsstudien sowie Erreichbarkeitsuntersuchungen
Entwicklung von Simulationskomponenten mit eigener Kinematik​
Taktzeitanalyse mit Optimierung von kompletten Produktions- und Fertigungsanlagen​
Rationalisierung von bestehenden Prozessen, durch begleitende und unterstützende Beratung​
Neuprogrammierung, Programmoptimierung von Industrieanlagen jeglicher Applikation ​
Programmierung von Automatisierungssystemen und Robotersystemen​
Projektierung von Prozessleit- und Visualisierungssystemen​
Für nähere Auskünfte stehen wir jederzeit in einem persönlichen Gespräch zur Verfügung. Zur Kontaktaufnahme nutzen Sie bitte das entsprechende Formular. ​


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2008)

Die Angabe einer Homepage wäre nicht schlecht, dann findet auch jeder das Kontaktformular  !


----------

